# Switch from Dish to DirecTV @ Costco



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

After 15 years of decent service with Dish I’ve decided to give DirecTV a try, my hopes are: Better HD picture—and hence better upscaling to UHD, more UHD content, and lower price. In reading here and elsewhere I decided the best components for me would be: a Genie 2/HS17 and three Mini 4K/C61K — I currently have two 4K TVs, and one HD (which could be replaced with UHD in the near future). My Dish system is a Hopper 3 and two Joey 4Ks.

I first tried to signup online, but the cost over Dish would be much higher (even for the first 2 years). Then I listened to the Costco deal and decided to go with it, over two years I’d save $919 (over Dish) AND get a $300 Costco Cash Card. I spoke with the sales rep and specifically made sure I was getting the Genie 2/HS17 and three Mini 4K/C61K.

Installation was set for this morning, should have gone smoothly, all cabling in place, swap mounts, point, switch boxes, and go. The installer arrives and we go over the equipment ... “what’s a Genie 2?”, I explain ... “we don’t have those, let me call my boss”, boss “we don’t have those, you’ll have to call corporate, no installation today”. Installer leaves, I call ‘corporate’ “we don’t have those, you’ll have to call AT&T/DirectTV”, they transfer, AT&T “you’ll have to talk to tech support to send you one”, tech support “hello ... hello ... I can’t hear you” hangs up. I contemplate my decision.

So I ask the experience of the group here, is my logic for changing sound? Can I get a Costco type deal anywhere else (that would have HS17)? Is my equipment choice a good one—and please look at it not from what you currently do, but from a new DirecTV customer wanting the best technology for HD/UHD moving forward (I already have good gear). Thanks!


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't want to come across as a jerk, but I learned a long time ago not to do those deals in a Costco, BJs, or what have you. My parents didn't listen to me about it recently and are currently learning the hard way. Missing channels they were promised in the store, lesser equipment than they were promised in the store, four months waiting on the gift card they were promised... Nope. I'd cancel it and call DirecTV to get the best deal if I were you. Unless it's changed dramatically since the AT&T acquisition, speaking directly with them was always the best way to proceed for me. Good luck.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Why go through a third party when you can go directly to the source? Call DIRECTV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

MysteryMan is correct. Call them. If there is a 'deal' to be had, it won't be online, but talking with someone.

I thought the HS17 was for existing customers only? Are they opening that up to new customers now?

The business model has been to install the C61K only on 4K TVs, so if you only have 2, that is all of the 4K version you will get. You'd get a non-4K client on your third TV. Additionally, the HS17 can only support 2 4K streams simultaneously. So if you had 3 4K TVs, only 2 could be watching 4K at the same time. Of course right now, very limited 4K programming.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, but without the deal from Costco I'd probably stick with Dish, I don't want to pay more to try DirecTV.

I guess to salvage what I signed up for I can:
Either take the Genie/HR54, and live with whatever limitations it has-one 4K at a time, smaller DVR space, generally older technology ... anything else??

Or call 'Corporate' (Smart Circle?) and AT&T/DirectTV again and try to get an HS17 sent out, maybe pay extra for it? Is it worth paying more for? How much? Worth fighting a phone tree transfer!?!


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, missed those messages before I posted, I’ll see what DTV will offer directly.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

trh said:


> I thought the HS17 was for existing customers only? Are they opening that up to new customers now?


Why as a new customer should I want to switch to DirecTV if I can't get their best technology, and if I can't get an HS17 and still want DirecTV why should I call, I'd just take the Costco deal?



trh said:


> The business model has been to install the C61K only on 4K TVs, so if you only have 2, that is all of the 4K version you will get. You'd get a non-4K client on your third TV. Additionally, the HS17 can only support 2 4K streams simultaneously. So if you had 3 4K TVs, only 2 could be watching 4K at the same time. Of course right now, very limited 4K programming.


I understand the two stream limitation, I would only get a third 4K TV when the current one dies, but why have to then call someone out to swap my box. Though that's probably moot, I'm pretty sure they were going to give me three Mini 4Ks.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I would not trust what anyone from third party sales people like Smart Circle tell you. Many of them will do anything for a sale.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bmcleod said:


> Though that's probably moot, I'm pretty sure they were going to give me three Mini 4Ks.


You never know.

Know someone you can borrow a 4K TV from the day of jnstall?


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Why go through a third party when you can go directly to the source? Call DIRECTV.


You guys are great! Called the Smart Circle people one more time and they said no to HS17, called DirecTV and they matched the Costco deal and gave me the gear I wanted. Thanks! (and please excuse my skepticism)



trh said:


> You never know.
> Know someone you can borrow a 4K TV from the day of install?


I don't think so, but I could probably hit one of the furniture stores and get one of those 'Proptronic' TVs then slap a 4K sticker on it!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bmcleod said:


> I don't think so, but I could probably hit one of the furniture stores and get one of those 'Proptronic' TVs then slap a 4K sticker on it!


DIRECTV hasn't been known for 'future proofing' installs. I see your smiley face, but the installer has to test each TV to ensure they work. You want to guarantee 3 C61Ks, then you need three 4K TVs present. Or slip the installer a gratuity.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sangs said:


> *I don't want to come across as a jerk*, but I learned a long time ago not to do those deals in a Costco, BJs, or what have you. My parents didn't listen to me about it recently and are currently learning the hard way. Missing channels they were promised in the store, lesser equipment than they were promised in the store, four months waiting on the gift card they were promised... Nope. I'd cancel it and call DirecTV to get the best deal if I were you. Unless it's changed dramatically since the AT&T acquisition, speaking directly with them was always the best way to proceed for me. Good luck.


You didn't. I was just gonna write a similar post. I would not get involved with a Costco bundle either. I've read far to many posts about doing that and the aftermath. Yeah, it might work out. I still wouldn't take that chance. Call D*, muddle thru the calls and take the best offer. Might seem to cost more but...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> I would not trust what anyone from third party sales people like Smart Circle tell you. Many of them will do anything for a sale.


Should have capitalized this post, make folks take notice. I agree.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> You never know.
> 
> Know someone you can borrow a 4K TV from the day of jnstall?


I do...Costco.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

We went through Costco and the experience was great. We received the equipment (HS17 and CK61) We wanted. We were given a couple of special phone numbers to call via Costco and ATT. A $300 Costco gift card is a big deal to some of us. The contract you sign at Costco is sent to DirecTV so I don't see why the install would be any different. In July 2018 I find it very strange that the HS17 wouldn't be available everywhere. As far as Costco, I would go way out of my way to do business with Costco. If you have or had a problem with your installation just call Costco. They have people there just for DirecTV. We referred several friends and neighbors to Costco for this exact same deal and every single one of them is very happy.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> We went through Costco and the experience was great. We received the equipment (HS17 and CK61) We wanted. We were given a couple of special phone numbers to call via Costco and ATT. A $300 Costco gift card is a big deal to some of us. The contract you sign at Costco is sent to DirecTV so I don't see why the install would be any different. In July 2018 I find it very strange that the HS17 wouldn't be available everywhere. As far as Costco, I would go way out of my way to do business with Costco. If you have or had a problem with your installation just call Costco. They have people there just for DirecTV. We referred several friends and neighbors to Costco for this exact same deal and every single one of them is very happy.


Right, I don't blame Costco or Smart Circle, I'd bet at least 90% of the people who get their DTV through there have a good experience (or at least as good an experience as they'd get going directly through DTV). I also buy everything I can at Costco, the quality, price, and return policy are all good (I've been a member since 1989 when it was Price Club).

In this case however I'm in the 10% because I've talked to friends with DTV, and hung out here reading stuff and asking questions. So while I may not be an expert, I know a lot more than the sales guy, and I want specific gear-the HS17-that I now know Costco/Smart Circle DOES NOT carry (my bad for believing the Sales guy when I asked specifically if that's what I'd get), but most customers would be fine with the gear they brought. Sorry, but people who hang out in specialized Internet forums are not 'typical' (notice I didn't say 'normal' )

No real harm done, I'm retired so I'm good at waiting at home for people to show up, lots of toys to play with. To be fair, until my direct DirecTV install is complete and I have all the equipment they promised, I can't say the install will be any better (and some are convinced I still won't get that gear). Fortunately, until the install is done I still have Dish (and OTA, and streaming, and lots of music) so nothing to be upset about, and like yesterday's 'fly by' I'll ask about the gear first before he even starts unloading anything.

To me the take away is that while Costco still had the 'best deal', it might not be best for everyone (though it might be best for most Costco customers).


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I wish I had passed on the HS17 and stayed with the HR54. I've had nothing but problems since they hooked up the HS17.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

trh said:


> DIRECTV hasn't been known for 'future proofing' installs. I see your smiley face, but the installer has to test each TV to ensure they work. You want to guarantee 3 C61Ks, then you need three 4K TVs present. Or slip the installer a gratuity.


Well, I'll just call that stupid. Dish installed a Hopper 3 and two Joey 4Ks before I had any 4K TVs, because I said I was getting one, and that I might get more (and they wanted me to sign another contract). But I got them all, for free and with no 4KTVs. To have to call a tech back out when someone buys a new TV is an inefficient model, but I signed up so I guess I take the good with the bad.

Edit: or is it 'the bad with the good'?


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I wish I had passed on the HS17 and stayed with the HR54. I've had nothing but problems since they hooked up the HS17.


Sorry to hear that, I'm looking forward to not having a DVR in my equipment cabinet. My two friends with HS17's like them very much, but everyone's situation's different, I hope mine goes well.


----------



## BreadDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Well, I’ve done a similar deal with Sam’sClub and everything went as planned, got the promised gift card, channels were correct.

On your other question... I came from a H3 earlier and the Hopper 3 from Dish runs circles around any of the Genie equipment. Also, I honestly see no picture quality between the H3 and my dtv picture with an HR54.Before the Hopper 3 upgrade I there was a significant difference between the 2. However, from a programming standpoint, I much prefer DTV. Hope that helps.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

BreadDawg said:


> Well, I've done a similar deal with Sam'sClub and everything went as planned, got the promised gift card, channels were correct.
> 
> On your other question... I came from a H3 earlier and the Hopper 3 from Dish runs circles around any of the Genie equipment. Also, I honestly see no picture quality between the H3 and my dtv picture with an HR54.Before the Hopper 3 upgrade I there was a significant difference between the 2. However, from a programming standpoint, I much prefer DTV. Hope that helps.


I think most people do fine with these and they are good deals, Costco is very reputable (I assume Sam's as well), I wanted something specific and found out they don't have it, I don't fault them.

I've always thought Dish's DVRs were good, I had the 622, 722, then the H3, all seemed well designed and I never had issues with them. With my previous HD TV I thought the Dish picture was fine and could only see a small difference between OTA and Dish on the local channels. Now I have an 85" Sony 900F UHD who's picture is stunning, and Dish is noticeably lower quality than OTA and ATV (and of course Blu-ray). I've heard many comments over the years that DTV's picture quality was better so it seems the right time to find out, and save some money at the same time. At 85" small differences are apperant so every little bit will help, I'm pretty sure it won't be worse, and I can deal with whatever the DVR dishes out (pun intended). Thanks for your assessment, maybe I'll see an improvement, maybe not.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some individual agents have ruined the reputation of the "special deals" one can get in Costco and Sams. The old adage remains ... if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

I was ready for my 4K upgrade and the receiver HR44 that I was using on DIRECTV had a failed hard drive so I ended up loosing numerous shows I have not catched up on. Luckily, the shows are available streaming through either HULU or Netflix. I was ready to jump ship to Dish Network and Hopper 3 mainly for the ability to transfer recordings to external hard drive. I spoke with a rep at DIRECTV that heavily discounted my Premier package to convince me to stay. So I scheduled a 4K upgrade with GENIE 2 and C61K and I got both installed on Friday. So far they are working great! I had to wait 2 weeks for my installation.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had DISH about three months ago, I have DIRECTV currently. I had the Hopper 3 with 3 4K Joey's and it worked great, I never really had any issues. Lets just say this.. My biggest gripe with DISH was the long hold times generally when calling in, which I guess can happen anywhere. I also think DISH is generally tighter on contract negotiations with channel broadcasters and have more channel disputes. I lost my local FOX channel with DISH back in April and as of today, they still don't have it, which is a reason why I got rid of them. I actually had them send me an antenna, but it wouldn't even pick up my local NBC and I just thought the entire thing was ridiculous. I'm not saying DIRECTV doesn't have channel disputes, because they do. I just don't think it's as common or as likely as it is with DISH.

DISH has far better equipment, for sure. I didn't have any technical issues with DISH. I personally think the engineers and such at DISH provide a generally smooth service and keep on top of things for the most part. I thought the DISH picture was a little soft to me and I could see compression more it seemed like on the channels. Just like background stuff that didn't always look the cleanest, but it wasn't horrible by any means and is good enough for most people. You'll see some people saying they are about the same and don't really notice much difference. For my eyes, I do see a difference. The DIRECTV picture just looks more crisp/sharp to me, I don't see as much of the background stuff, just a cleaner look to me.

I will say though, I have been having some pixelation with my DIRECTV and there are tons of related posts on Google in regards to it where others have been experiencing the same thing. It's intermittent for me as far as the pixelation. I don't know if it's based on location or what. I know it has nothing to do with my equipment or cabling, it's all brand new. While I really like the picture, the pixelation has annoyed me. My installer told me they've been having a lot of issues with the HS17. I had the HR54 installed with 3 4K clients. I'll be happy if this pixelation goes away. I know DIRECTV has a bug right now with current software where your recordings disappear that is really irritating people and I guess it's been going on for some time. Supposedly, they are working on a fix.

Keep in mind your DIRECTV price is good for 1 year and you will be signing a 2 year contract. Will they offer you something in year 2? It's possible but can't count on it. I went through the DIRECTV website when placing my order. The Genie doesn't compare to the Hopper 3, but it is more than good enough for me. I don't know how much AT&T will be changing things around with DIRECTV, which is concerning considering I have always liked DIRECTV for being DIRECTV. DISH won't give you a new 2 year offer? I have heard of them giving existing customers an additional 2 year deal.

All in all, mostly the reason I prefer DIRECTV is because of the picture quality and the NFL Sunday Ticket. DIRECTV has more bandwidth from what I understand with HD and such. I think the channel packages offer a nice variety, depending on what you are looking for. I have heard people say they were promised things by the salesman in stores, and didn't end up getting what they wanted. That is why I prefer going directly through DIRECTV and setting up your account online so you can actually see what is on the work order and make sure everything they told you that you are going to get is on there. There are so many complaints online about people being promised reward cards that they don't end up getting, so please, make sure it is all on there before it is installed. Call them and verify it. Why do I say that? I just placed my order on directv.com a week or two ago and it said on their website I would get a $200 VISA reward card for signing up.. Well, guess what!? It didn't show on my order at all. I called them and asked them about it, and guess what? After getting off the phone with them, I signed into my account and there it showed the $200 reward card. If you have to redeem it, make sure you do as soon as it allows you to do so. I believe I saw $100 of it expires on 7/31. I'm not sure if you just need the order placed by then to get it or if your services have to actually be installed by that date to get it. Another thing I would double check. Have them leave a note on your account as well in regards to it if you ever have to refer back to it.

Sorry for the long post, but I am just trying to help out and give an honest assessment on this.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

In July 2018 I find it very strange that the HS17 wouldn't be available everywhere. I find that funny you would say that. I got a call for the last few days from a sales rep stating I was a protection plan customer. I could upgrade to the HS17 for free and get $60 off a month. He said something to the effect of another $10 dollars off. 1 800 531 5000 showed up on my cell. I admit the guy had a heavy accent and I could not understand or hear him very well. I am a little curious as to why you called it a Genie 2? Couldn't you have called it an HS17 when you checked on the equipment you were getting? I thought that HS17 was a Genie 2 or second generation Genie. Can anyone chime in?


Andrew Sullivan said:


> We went through Costco and the experience was great. We received the equipment (HS17 and CK61) We wanted. We were given a couple of special phone numbers to call via Costco and ATT. A $300 Costco gift card is a big deal to some of us. The contract you sign at Costco is sent to DirecTV so I don't see why the install would be any different. In July 2018 I find it very strange that the HS17 wouldn't be available everywhere. As far as Costco, I would go way out of my way to do business with Costco. If you have or had a problem with your installation just call Costco. They have people there just for DirecTV. We referred several friends and neighbors to Costco for this exact same deal and every single one of them is very happy.


Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ericknolls said:


> In July 2018 I find it very strange that the HS17 wouldn't be available everywhere. I find that funny you would say that. I got a call for the last few days from a sales rep stating I was a protection plan customer. I could upgrade to the HS17 for free and get $60 off a month. He said something to the effect of another $10 dollars off. 1 800 531 5000 showed up on my cell. I admit the guy had a heavy accent and I could not understand or hear him very well. I am a little curious as to why you called it a Genie 2? Couldn't you have called it an HS17 when you checked on the equipment you were getting? I thought that HS17 was a Genie 2 or second generation Genie. Can anyone chime in?
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


There are four Genie servers. The first was the HR34-700. Next came the HR44. Then the HR54. The latest is the HR17 (AKA Genie 2).


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

ericknolls said:


> In July 2018 I find it very strange that the HS17 wouldn't be available everywhere. I find that funny you would say that. I got a call for the last few days from a sales rep stating I was a protection plan customer. I could upgrade to the HS17 for free and get $60 off a month. He said something to the effect of another $10 dollars off. 1 800 531 5000 showed up on my cell. I admit the guy had a heavy accent and I could not understand or hear him very well. I am a little curious as to why you called it a Genie 2? Couldn't you have called it an HS17 when you checked on the equipment you were getting? I thought that HS17 was a Genie 2 or second generation Genie. Can anyone chime in?
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


When I was talking with the Costco salesman I used both 'Genie 2' and 'HS17' to be very clear what I wanted, he seemed more comfortable with the Genie 2 label. I also used 'C61K' when referring to the 4K mini. When the installer showed up without the HS17 the next morning I stopped the installation, he called his boss to ask about it, who said their company (Smart Circle) didn't carry that model. After the installer left I called Smart Circle 'corporate' 3 times, all three agents said their company didn't carry the Genie 2/HS17 and that I would have to order directly from DirecTV to get it. I imagine you can get it from other third parties, just NOT Smart Circle. Until my installation is complete I can't say for sure whether my DirecTV experience will be any better (however the correct equipment shows up on my online sales order).

In your case it seems you are upgrading where the HS17 is more available, some here think the HS17 is not available to new customers, which my new order disputes, we'll see.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> There are four Genie servers. The first was the HR34-700. Next came the HR44. Then the HR54. The latest is the H*S*17 (AKA Genie 2).


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bmcleod said:


> Fixed it for ya!


LOL...Happens a lot when you have large hands.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> LOL...Happens a lot when you have large hands.


I've made the same mistake several times when Googling for it, since the other models are HR it seems natural the 17 would be as well.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

I noticed on the Solid Signal page for the HS17 that ‘existing customers’ should upgrade their dish with a Reverse Band 3 LNB. I assume with a new install this wouldn’t be necessary because it would be part of the new dish. Which begs the question, Is there a specific model of dish I should be expecting with my install? (or am I getting over sensitive to receiving the wrong equipment )

Disclaimer: I have no idea what a Reverse Band 3 LNB is ... but I do have three little nubbie things on my current Dish dish


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bmcleod said:


> I noticed on the Solid Signal page for the HS17 that 'existing customers' should upgrade their dish with a Reverse Band 3 LNB. I assume with a new install this wouldn't be necessary because it would be part of the new dish. Which begs the question, Is there a specific model of dish I should be expecting with my install? (or am I getting over sensitive to receiving the wrong equipment )
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no idea what a Reverse Band 3 LNB is ... but I do have three little nubbie things on my current Dish dish


Reverse Band LNBs are needed for future broadcasting and are being installed to future proof your DIRECTV system. They can be used with any Slimline dish. A Reverse Band 3 LNB receives content from 99, 101 and 103 locations. A Reverse Band 5 LNB receives content from 99, 101, 103 and 119 locations.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Finishing up on my thoughts on switching from Dish to DTV, this thread was about my initial attempt to make the change at Costco. I’ve documented above that I took the time to hang out here and find out what kind of equipment would be best for me and my system, as such I was more knowledgeable than the Costco salesperson. I also found out that the company they use (Smart Circle) does not carry the HS17 that I wanted, so they didn’t work for me.

However I would now contend that for MOST Costco shoppers interested in DirecTV, getting signed up there would probably be the best combination of convenience, price, and fast installation. You would speak with a real person who is polite, you’d get what you ask for (up to a point) and probably would be happy with your installation and service.

Unlike some of the experienced members suggested above, I would no longer recommend calling DirecTV directly. The knowledge of the front line sales group is about on par with the Costco salesperson, and they are likely in another country using a minimal VOIP technology and English is a second language. They do have better resources at their fingertips, both for equipment choice and pricing, but this advantage is often obscured by poor language skills and a choppy connection. In the end (like the Costco guy) they will say what you want to hear to close the sale. I tried three times and failed to get a specific system installed for a fair price (admittedly one time it succeeded only to be ruined by the installer and ‘back line’). Unfortunately the friendly people at ‘retention’ won’t help you if you don’t have an account.

After briefly going with only OTA, ATV 2K streaming, and UHD/Blu-Ray disks (cutting the cable as it’s called), one more idea came to me. Although we are definitely in a rural environment, civilization (a shopping center) is only 10 minutes away, and what’s part of that civilization? An AT&T store! I called them and yes, they sell DirecTV. I drove down and spoke with Roger, he was friendly and it was quickly obvious that I knew more about this than he did, but that didn’t bother him, he looked things up as we went along, asked his boss if needed, and we got through reasonably quickly, even got another Visa cash card out of them.

I waited about a week for installation, longer than Costco, about the same as a direct call. This time the installer was helpful and cooperative, and we didn’t need to call back line ... success. So to signup for DirecTV, I’d recommend if it’s possible, to visit a local AT&T store and talk to a friendly guy who knows about the same as the others, but who likely cares much more because you’re in his neighborhood. If there’s trouble or you have questions they’re right down the street.


----------

